#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  What snake?

## Pragmatic

This made me jump. I stopped cutting the grass to adjust the mower cut. I bent down and this was halfway up/down a 1.8m concrete wall adjacent to my head. I never knew snakes could climb smooth walls. Obviously a tree snake due to it's ability. Anyone know which tree snake?

----------


## boloa

Looks like a Golden Tree Snake to me  :Smile: 

http://www.thailandsnakes.com/venomo...ery-dangerous/

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Yup. One of the most common, and a great climber.

----------


## nidhogg

Photos of things you will never see nidhogg doing:

[/QUOTE]

----------


## Stinky

I'm ok with the little not so venomous snakes but the big Cobras scare the shite clean out of me.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Photos of things you will never see nidhogg doing:


Trying to get the thing to smile for the camera was a nightmare.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

I was on a dirt road near the Cambodian border, riding my '58 Triumph, when I ran over a HUGE cobra. It spanned the road, and was like hitting a speed bump. I never knew I could get my legs that high over my head.....And, managed not to dump the bike!

----------


## nidhogg

> I'm ok with the little not so venomous snakes but the big Cobras scare the shite clean out of me.


I come from the "cut the bloody thing in half - then find out what sort of snake it was" school of herpetology.

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Stinky
> 
> 
> I'm ok with the little not so venomous snakes but the big Cobras scare the shite clean out of me.
> 
> 
> I come from the "cut the bloody thing in half - then find out what sort of snake it was" school of herpetology.


Sometimes that's the best way go. The first time I ever encountered a snake in Thailand it was basking on the step of the pharmacy I trying to get into, so me being greener than green started stamping on the step to shoo it away, mistake, the thing came after me chasing me up he road, that got my pulse up a bit.

----------


## kingwilly

> I come from the "cut the bloody thing in half - then find out what sort of snake it was" school of herpetology.


poor thing, look at the wee thing. Couldn't harm a fly. (so to speak)

----------


## somtamslap

> I come from the "cut the bloody thing in half - then find out what sort of snake it was" school of herpetology.


 I agree. Decapitate first, ask questions later.

----------


## can123

I came close to a cobra at Ban Khok Sa-Nga in August. The latest trick is to throw the snake in the direction of a farang who is sitting in the front row. The first time it was done to me I realised that the snake did not want to fall out of the boxing ring and it recoiled. I watched carefully at the second throw and the cobra's head was about five feet away from me. There wasn't a third time as I retreated to a higher tier, further away, much to the amusement of cheering school kids. 

So, you can look forward to a farang having a four metre cobra in his lap one day as the guy puts too much oomph into the throw. 

You have been warned.

----------


## somtamslap

> I came close to a cobra at Ban Khok Sa-Nga in August.


 My Isaan dwellings is in the middle of a fucking Indochinese Spitting Cobra stronghold. Messing my underpants became commonplace.

----------


## Pragmatic

No need to kill a snake. They're more scared of you than you are of them and they'll soon scoot away. The small ones are hard to catch as they're shit off a shovel. I catch them when they come in the garden and then I show and teach my kids as to their beauty before releasing them away from the garden area. 
I'd rather handle a poisonous snake here in Thailand before I'd do a 'Bungy Jump'.

----------


## can123

> I'd rather handle a poisonous snake here in Thailand before I'd do a 'Bungy Jump'.


There is an Australian ex-fireman on this forum who cuddles cobras as he bungee jumps and that is still not "edgy" enough for him.

----------


## thailazer

Had one jump over my shoulder into a Longgan tree once as I was crouching photographing it.   Spotted myself pretty good.   

Another time there was one at our entry door and I threw a shoe at it to get to go away.    It bit the shoe several times and then jumped up on the shoe rack biting it as well.   You do not want to scare a Golden Tree Snake!

----------


## nidhogg

> They're more scared of you than you are of them



Ain't never yet seen a snake shit himself when he sees me.....

----------


## Latindancer

Aren't some snakes found in Thailand sometimes unpredictably aggressive ?

Australian Taipans are, and I think also the Eastern brown snake. As are some African ones.

----------


## ltnt

The golden Tree Snake can fly as well from tree to tree...has fangs in the back of his mouth and likes to eat birds...

----------


## Necron99

> Aren't some snakes found in Thailand sometimes unpredictably aggressive ?
> 
> Australian Taipans are, and I think also the Eastern brown snake. As are some African ones.




Any of the Pit Vipers will chase and bite you just for the fun of it...

----------


## ltnt

> Any of the Pit Vipers will chase and bite you just for the fun of it..


Confirmed on soi 33 in Bangkok....

----------


## thailazer

> The golden Tree Snake can fly as well from tree to tree...has fangs in the back of his mouth and likes to eat birds...


You are right there as I've seen photos of them with birds in their mouth.

Living next to the rice field for five years, we saw plenty of snakes, but the only one that was aggressive was a keelback I ran into in a  small ditch.    I had seen him in our pond a few times and he was elusive there, but the water in the ditch was shallow so he came right at me and chased me a ways down the berm between the rice paddies.   Did not like that one bit.

----------


## ltnt

Nor would I trailazer...hope I don't run into any.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Ain't never yet seen a snake shit himself when he sees me.....


 Go catch one and the first thing it will do is shit on you. I guarantee. And snake shit stinks. Happy hunting. :Smile:

----------


## thaimeme

> I'm ok with the little not so venomous snakes but the big Cobras scare the shite clean out of me.


Mind, there are smaller snakes that should be taken with greater caution - extremely venomous.

----------


## Stinky

Yes this is true many of the smaller snakes have some of the most deadly venoms but it's the bigguns that scare me more.

----------


## SiLeakHunt

> Originally Posted by Stinky
> 
> 
> I'm ok with the little not so venomous snakes but the big Cobras scare the shite clean out of me.
> 
> 
> I come from the "cut the bloody thing in half - then find out what sort of snake it was" school of herpetology.


I graduated with honours at the run like fuck school of herpetology

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by Stinky
> 
> 
> I'm ok with the little not so venomous snakes but the big Cobras scare the shite clean out of me.
> 
> 
> I come from the "cut the bloody thing in half - then find out what sort of snake it was" school of herpetology.


Most intelligent....
 :Ugh2:  :Shrug:

----------


## nidhogg

^ Jeff, set yourself a target.  Try to go one day without posting like a vapid tosser.

Just one day.  Try it.

----------


## Norton

Snake in OP very common. Even highlighted in TD.

TeakDoor.com - The Thailand Forum Thai Snakes

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Anyone know which tree snake?


Yeah, that's Brian.

----------


## Gazza

Not so long ago I was sitting outside my front door having a ciggie when I felt something touch the outside of my foot. I looked down and saw a 20ft king cobra.

Actually, it was only about 5 inches but I add a few inches each time I tell this story.
So I got a nearby flip-flop and whacked it as it was wriggling around on the same spot. I think it seemed to have a problem moving on the glazed floor tiles as it didn't seem able to slither.

Whacking it did no good so I put my hand in the flip-flop and tried to squish it. The little bugger felt like it was made of solid rubber. It reminded me of those toy rubber snakes that kids buy to frighten their friends with. Or, angry husbands place under their wife's nightdress while she's sleeping with her 'supposed' headache.

Anyway, I eventually had to get a metal tube and bash it's head in. I didn't like killing it but I saw a document once that said that young snakes are just as venomous as adult ones. Or, maybe it was scorpions, I couldn't remember at the time.

 :Smile:

----------


## Necron99

> Anyway, I eventually had to get a metal tube and bash it's head in. I didn't like killing it but I saw a document once that said that young snakes are just as venomous as adult ones. Or, maybe it was scorpions, I couldn't remember at the time.



Baby snakes have less ability to control/conserve how much venom they inject as opposed to adults.

----------


## Exit Strategy

This has been a bit of a mystery to me...

Near 30th floor, in condo, I walk to kitchen from bedroom and there is a snake.

Poor fellow was more scared than me I think and quickly went to direction of living room where the balcony is, hiding behind the furniture. I didn't have any camera ready but I would say it was middle-sized, thin but quite long, and dark-grey in colour (if my memory serves right, as I had just woken up). 

How does a snake get to 30th floor? With no cables or such,

Anyway, no harm done either way.

----------


## snakeeyes

^
The same way you got up it used the lift ,  :Smile:

----------


## Exit Strategy

> ^
> The same way you got up it used the lift ,


That's how I explained it... but it disappeared going to direction of living room balcony, and the hall and lift are in different direction. Stress reaction, hide, return? But it was - seemed too big - to go under the door But I guess snakes can get quite thin when required.

----------


## can123

> But I guess snakes can get quite thin when required.


Especially when they are sliced for soup.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Baby snakes have less ability to control/conserve how much venom they inject as opposed to adults.


Chances are that being you ain't food then the first strike will be 'dry bite'. A snake won't waste venom if it can help it.

----------


## can123

> Chances are that being you ain't food then the first strike will be 'dry bite'. A snake won't waste venom if it can help it.


Some snakes are very discerning. Others don't give a flying feck. Be lucky !

----------


## Stinky

I'd imagine a baby snake is more likely to invenomate every time it bites as its ability to beat a speedy retreat isn't fully developed

----------


## Pragmatic

> I'd imagine a baby snake is more likely to invenomate every time it bites as its ability to beat a speedy retreat isn't fully developed


IMO the smaller the snake the faster it is.

----------


## Stinky

Ive seen baby Cobras in the road trying to get away from a hungry Somchai and they weren't nearly as quick as the 3 footer that chased me in Samui, Somchai ate well that evening. That's as far as my knowledge on baby snakes goes.

----------


## SiLeakHunt

what are peoples experiences of the best snake deterrents ?

----------


## Stinky

Because they don't take well to cuddling.

----------


## thaimeme

> Ive seen baby Cobras in the road trying to get away from a hungry Somchai and they weren't nearly as quick as the 3 footer that chased me in Samui, Somchai ate well that evening. That's as far as my knowledge on baby snakes goes.


Not Somchai that the newborns have to be concerned with, but the chooks [and other assorted birds] are always quick to pick up on the new young ones slithering through - 

They love 'em! And are quick to detach their lives.

----------


## Stinky

A bird got to eat I suppose

----------


## Pragmatic

> what are peoples experiences of the best snake deterrents ?


As far as I'm aware there is non. I don't deter and just remove any snakes that come into our garden area. Just use a long stick and guide the snake to an exit point and it will gladly leave.
As to people who claim a snake chased them could well be down to you and the snake becoming confused as to which direction you choose to escape in. A bit like 2 people in a corridor who try to avoid each other but end up colliding. Sod's Law.




> *1) Angry Snakes Chase People Who Get Too Close*
> 
>   This myth is actually a half-truth exacerbated by frightened folk  who had the misfortune of startling a sleeping or otherwise unaware  snake while out for an afternoon walk through the woods. Typically, when  someone happens upon a snake in the wild, both the person and the snake  are caught off-guard, so both slip into a state of panic at the same  time. Fearing the snake to be life-threatening (it is insignificant to  the myth whether the snake actually is), this person might experience  weak knees and a faster pulse. Often the quickest escape route is  instantly chosen.
>   Like the frightened person, the snake also has a sudden and powerful  drive to flee, and it picks the quickest escape route. Sometimes that  avenue of escape is the same for both the human and the reptile. Each  zigs or zags in unison, which gives the illusion that the snake slithers  or darts in pursuit of the person. A similar phenomenon occurs daily in  tight office corridors around the world. People going opposing  directions are not trying to block another’s passage down the hallway.  Each just goes for the same path at the same time.


http://www.reptilesmagazine.com/Rept...ths-And-Facts/

----------


## Norton

> I don't deter and just remove any snakes that come into our garden area.


I remove poisonous ones but leave others alone.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> 
> I don't deter and just remove any snakes that come into our garden area.
> 
> 
> I remove poisonous ones but leave others alone.


If I don't remove all my bloody dogs won't stop barking.

----------


## Loy Toy

Seems I finally got rid of all the baby cobras (at least 20 of the buggers).

----------


## Eliminator

Keep a look out LT, there will always be more.

----------


## Scottish Gary

The one eyed trouser is a terrifying sight in Pattaya especially if you weren't expecting it

----------


## ossierob

We cornered a 'greenish colored snake at home (Samphran) that I thought due to its color must have been a harmless tree snake.....but.... locals informed me that it was a  viper whos bite could make you quite sick.   Luckily before we dumped him his head had fallen off.

----------


## thailazer

> We cornered a 'greenish colored snake at home (Samphran) that I thought due to its color must have been a harmless tree snake.....but.... locals informed me that it was a  viper whos bite could make you quite sick.   Luckily before we dumped him his head had fallen off.


We had a lot of wolf snakes at the ranch that would find their way into the house, which was always a kill scenario.  One day I killed  what I thought was a wolf snake with a farmer's help but it ended up being a yellow banded krait.   When a snake is moving, it is darn hard to tell what kind it is.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Wait until it stops moving...Then Robert is your father's brother...

----------


## Mozzbie47

There are a few snakes at the MIL home, long thin brownish, apparently harmless,
  They sure get out of your way in a hurry, one went into a concrete drain, I looked as to where it went, had a look, damned if I could see where it went.. not that I was going to hurt it, it has more right than myself to be there, beautiful but.

----------


## forreachingme

Firecrackers are quite good deterrents, just throw a couple loud banging crackers into sewage, you will be amazed what comes out... Method tested.

----------


## thailazer

> ^Wait until it stops moving...Then Robert is your father's brother...


Guess that is better than a canine's morning nutrition.

----------


## kmart

Had a few Golden Tree Snakes in my garden same as the OP. Quite feisty little critters, agile and quick too.

Dunno if this link has been posted yet, good guide to snakes common in Thailand and the region: Snakes common of Thailand

----------


## misskit

One of these golden tree snakes went from a tree in the yard to under my roof yesterday afternoon. He was not a little fellow like the one in the OP. I've heard him bumping around in the ceiling since and some little squeals. Bye bye to my squirrel in the ceiling problem.

----------


## Pragmatic

Save opening a new thread I've put this here. This snake was caught in my neighbours house first thing this morning. Thankfully it's a constrictor so they never killed it and just took it off for release in the rice paddies.

----------


## armstrong

was sat watching tv in my open air bit when i see something slithering up the wall.   wasn't sure if i just imagined it or not so tried to have a look withut getting within a few metres of it  :rofl: 

eventually i saw it as it went into one of the roof pipe things.

small and white/light.  looks like a wire in the picture but it def moved like a fucking snake.   i've lost all sight of it now which is making me paranoid.

any ideas what it is?  

picture is of no help obviously as i was completely shitting myself at the time.

----------


## armstrong

OK i just saw him again and I think he just ate a gecko.   he looked a lot greener this time so i'm panicking less cos they're the nice ones right?

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ Highly poisonous Thai Ceiling Snake...

----------


## Bettyboo

^ but they are friendly; they like to pop into bed with you at night.

----------


## Dillinger

> he looked a lot greener this time so i'm panicking less cos they're the nice ones right?


Green and yellow, kills  a fellow

----------


## BaitongBoy

Probably green from too much Thai whiskey...(aged one week)...

----------


## Pragmatic

Anyone know what this one is?

----------


## PAG

> Anyone know what this one is?


Looks a little like the one I posted in this thread:

https://teakdoor.com/living-in-thaila...ml#post3552293 (Wildlife through my/ your lense...)

A very pale blue colour under it's lower jaw.

----------


## Pragmatic

^
Nah this one was more of a dark olive colour. Thanks for the reply.

----------


## Pragmatic

I think this one. Indochinese Rat Snake.

----------


## boloa

Looks like a small Indochinese Rat Snake to me  :Wink: 

Edit....you beat me to it  :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

> Looks like a small Indochinese Rat Snake to me


Small? It was at least 3m long. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## boloa

> Originally Posted by boloa
> 
> Looks like a small Indochinese Rat Snake to me
> 
> 
> Small? It was at least 3m long.


The one in your photo is small....I had one that came up on the veranda that was about 7 foot+ long ...The wife's Family ate it  :Sad:

----------


## Eliminator

Don't eat Rat snakes, they kill the damn things that can poison all your food with their piss and they should be left alone. They are NON venomous and can not harm you and most times will just try to slither away.

----------


## Pragmatic

> The wife's Family ate it


The boxing school down the way from me caught a snake and had it for supper. Due to the amounts of bones in a snake they liquidized it and boiled up. I had a taste and all it tasted of was overpowering herbs with a sand like texture. Not for me I'm afraid.

----------


## Pragmatic

Seemed placid enough and didn't come across aggressive. So, 'what snake'?

----------


## uncle junior

^maybe a cat snake....

https://www.thailandsnakes.com/venom...not-dangerous/

----------


## Pragmatic

^
I'm thinking baby 'Indo-Chinese Rat Snake'?

----------


## Dillinger

Its got a triangular head like a viper , you lunatic :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

> maybe a cat snake....


 I don't think so. But I could be wrong.

----------


## uncle junior

Might have to wait til it's bigger to know for sure.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Might have to wait til it's bigger to know for sure.


 I let it go so chances are it won't be back.    :Smile:

----------


## birding

Looks like a Green Cat Snake*




Green Cat Snake (Boiga cyanea) This snake is almost 2 meters long when fully grown, and resembling the vipers – except it’s too long to be a viper. Be very careful with any green snake as there are many vipers with strong venom that are green and look very similar to this one. Green vipers typically have brown colored tails. This snake has a solid green tail. The Green Cat Snake shown in the photo is harmless, and didn’t even try to bite as I interacted with it on my porch in Southern Thailand around midnight.

*https://www.thailandsnakes.com/thailand-snake-notes/most-common-snakes/

----------


## Pragmatic

Green Cat Snake it is. Thanks.

----------


## BaitongBoy

It eats cats, then?...

----------


## Pragmatic

> It eats cats, then?...


Same me. I eat pussy.   :Smile:

----------


## uncle junior

^^yes, green cats

----------


## BaitongBoy

Maybe it meows...After a hangover...

----------


## Troy

Anyone know what snake this is? It had its head smashed in by MIL before I managed to take a photo. Apparently it can give a nasty bite.

 

Another one, which I don't think is poisonous, passed too close to the missus and had its head bashed in too...



I tend to just let them pass on their way with a photo, if I have the camera, but the wife and dogs kill first and ask questions later.

----------


## Maanaam

^ At a guess I would say the first one is an immature python.

----------


## Dillinger

There are  facebook pages caled snakes of Pattaya, snakes of Bangkok, snakes of Phuket and snakes of Chiang Mai mate who will tell you what species they are. Maybe best to use someone elses account with their heads caved in though. Some people are precious :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

> *Brahminy Blind Snake – Non Venomous – Not Dangerous*


This one is 9cm. I've never found one any bigger but it's claimed they get to 15cm.

----------


## kmart

^Appears to be an earthworm. Non venomous afaik.  :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

There are a couple of "What snake is this" threads on TD. I wonder if the mods could merge them. 

Here's the other one. 
https://teakdoor.com/thailands-zoos-a...-of-snake.html

----------


## Pragmatic

> ^Appears to be an earthworm. Non venomous afaik.


 I don't know if you've ever noticed but earthworms mimic the actions of the above snake when uncovered.  



> There are a couple of "What snake is this" threads on TD. I wonder if the mods could merge them.


 I'll send a message to Harry.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## runker

I 've seen only one once in Maryland, they are called worm snakes here.  The one I saw was lighter and I discovered it while raking leaves.

----------


## Maanaam

> This one is 9cm. I've never found one any bigger but it's claimed they get to 15cm.


 I may have posted a question on this snake before. Thai name Ngu din, it's the worlds smallest snake and feeds on ants. I didn't realise they got that big. Mine was like a matchstick and about 6 cm.
Below is a copied image of a Barbados somethingorother, but heaps of info if you google "worlds smallest snake".

----------


## prawnograph

Similar to the 'name that car' thread where the car's badges are blanked out, here I present 'name that snake' by cleverly obscuring its head


Was in friends' house in Sa Kaeo.
Common rat snake?

----------


## Maanaam

Looks cobra-like to my amateur eye.

----------


## uncle junior

Headless black snake....don't worry they don't bite

----------


## Pragmatic

> Common rat snake?


Agreed on that. Shame someone killed it.

----------


## Neverna

Get the soup pot out.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Get the soup pot out.


 I'll keep the story short but I think that is the only way anyone can eat snake. I came across some Thais cooking one and they just minced it finely before adding herbs etc. Nothing in the pot resembled a snake. So I tried some and all I could taste was ginger, and due to the snake not having been boned beforehand it had a texture of wet sand. Fcuking horrible it was. Anyone who says snake tastes like chicken is a liar IMO.   ::spin::

----------


## Maanaam

I had bbqed snake in Viet Nam and it was very nice.

----------


## HuangLao

> I had bbqed snake in Viet Nam and it was very nice.


Snake, in general, is usually an acquired taste - if not lathered in other ingredients.
Less reptilian, in taste substance, than one might suspect - turtles, croc, lizards.....all, of which have a distinctive earthy gamy manner.

----------


## Maanaam

> Snake, in general, is usually an acquired taste - if not lathered in other ingredients.
> Less reptilian, in taste substance, than one might suspect - turtles, croc, lizards.....all, of which have a distinctive earthy gamy manner.


I had boiled snake decades ago in Fiji. Meh.
This vietnamese one was, as you say, marinated. It was killed in front of me, coated in a mixture that I presume included tumeric as it was yellow, and bbq'ed staright away. Very nice.
I was given the beating heart in a glass of VN lao khao mixed with blood. Chugged it, but it didn't stay down for long  :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

> I had bbqed snake in Viet Nam and it was very nice.


 Each to their own. But in all fairness I found it quite tasteless other than for the added herbs. Have eaten crocodile as well. Smelled like shit and tasted like it.

----------


## Maanaam

> Each to their own. But in all fairness I found it quite tasteless other than for the added herbs. Have eaten crocodile as well. Smelled like shit and tasted like it.


 Thanks for the headsup, was eyeing up a frozen chunk of croc in Big C. Not cheap meat, either. Won't bother now  :Smile:

----------


## nidhogg

> Headless black snake....don't worry they don't bite


I think we have a winner......

----------


## HuangLao

> Each to their own. But in all fairness I found it quite tasteless other than for the added herbs. Have eaten crocodile as well. Smelled like shit and tasted like it.


You'll have to partake of young/baby croc, Prag. Quite tasty and sweet.

Finding it much different than the mature version, which does taste like shitty old mildewed leather.

----------


## Pragmatic

> which does taste like shitty old mildewed leather.


Reminiscent of my missus's snatch. Hopefully she doesn't post on here?  :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

:smiley laughing:

----------


## Klondyke

> _Headless black snake....don't worry they don't bite_


This morning seeing this one with a head still in

----------


## prawnograph

Visitor Q

----------


## uncle junior

^rat snake...should have let it be....now  you'll be infested with disease carrying rats and mice

----------


## Pragmatic

^ 
I say cobra.

----------


## Maanaam

It's hard to find a photo of a cobra without it's hood spread.

----------


## Maanaam

> rat snake





> I say cobra


Best err on the side of caution  :Smile:

----------


## uncle junior

check the  scales.....




https://www.thailandsnakes.com/tag/thailand-rat-snake/

----------


## kmart

Came across this little (5 ft) fellah last week out walking. Head and markings look Viper-ish. Anyone know what it is? (Sorry for crap photo).

----------


## nidhogg

^ Russell's viper.

Venomous.

----------


## VocalNeal

_I'm no expert but based on the patterns i would say Malaysian Pit Viper._

----------


## nidhogg

> _I'm no expert but based on the patterns i would say Malaysian Pit Viper._


Possible - the markings seem between the two.  Either way - both the Russels viper and the Malaysian pit viper are wicked fast biters, and can be deadly.

----------


## headhunter

russels viper,be careful with these,they like to lay still,and at first glance they look like a stick. lazy,slow but lethal.the wife stepped on one she was VERY LUCKY.

----------


## kmart

^Thanks fellas. The snake has a small head, and just looking on a website is probably a "Banded Kukri Snake", as per photo. The snake wasn't moving when I walked (unwittingly) up to it, it looked dead or ill, (maybe just shed it's skin) so I threw a twig (as per photo above) at it, and it came to life rather quickly.  :Smile:  Anyway, the fucker is harmless according to the link.

https://bangkokherps.wordpress.com/2...d-kukri-snake/

----------


## prawnograph

> ^rat snake...should have let it be....now  you'll be infested with disease carrying rats and mice


That's only the 5th snake I've seen at or near any of our houses here since we moved here from Sa Kaeo (snakes aplenty) in 2011. 

First one locally since moving to our new house build completed last April, some distance to any suitable habitat. 

I wasn't home, neighbour did the execution. 

We're not rural; yet to see either rat or mouse  (or perhaps the snakes got them all? )

----------


## Pragmatic

Got up this morning to find my dog had bit a snake in two during the night. I can't ID it. Any suggestions?

----------


## Dillinger

Did the dog get bit whilst biting it there?
A mongoose will go for near the head.

----------


## Dillinger

I do see a bitemark behind its head now.

Shame you havent got any video footage of it

----------


## Mendip

Looks like a radiated rat snake, or 'Racer' to me. Aggressive but harmless - they sometimes use them in the snake shows as they are so aggressive.

If you look at my album 'The Snake House' in my galleries I've put a couple of pictures of one in there. I did try to start a Snake House thread but eventually gave up trying to get a picture to attach to a post.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Did the dog get bit whilst biting it there?


 Not as far as I'm aware. My dog normally bites about half way down a snake and then vigorously shakes it to death. Does cats the same way.

----------


## Dillinger

> Does cats the same way.


Can I borrow him for a weekend? :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> I did try to start a Snake House thread but eventually gave up trying to get a picture to attach to a post.


Imgur is a lot easier

----------


## Dillinger

Here you go, your Radiated Ratsnake

----------


## Pragmatic

> Looks like a radiated rat snake


 Yeah you got it Mendip. Thanks.

----------


## Dillinger

> These snakes are generally very defensive. They are very confident in their ability to defend themselves so you must be very confident in order to remotely have a chance at controlling this species. They are also a good trainer snakes for those looking to get into cobras and other elapids.

----------


## Mendip

Dillinger, thanks very much! 

Maybe if I send you the text you could put my 'snake house' thread together?

----------


## Dillinger

^ Sure.. pm me it if you like

----------


## Mendip

> ^ Sure.. pm me it if you like


Many thanks for the offer, but I can't seem to get the pm thing to work either...  it must be me. I seem to have sussed out the quote function at least!

I should persevere with the pictures as I have a puppy thread planned also, and the way things are with the dogs round our way it'll be never ending.

----------


## Dillinger

The below box will then appear and you just click From Computer and then just find the photo on your PC....

----------


## Mendip

Nah... I don't get those options when I click on that button.

I don't get the 'from computer' options and I don't get the tick box at the bottom. I'd show you what I do get but can't work out how to post the screen shot!

----------


## Dillinger

Ahh. You may need a certain amount of posts to upload photos.
You can get your post count up quickly in the games room

----------


## Pragmatic

> I don't get the tick box at the bottom.


 I'm same as you. Press 'Choose file' It takes you to your downloads. Select your image and then it should go to 'Upload File (s)'. Press that and wait.

----------


## prawnograph

Snake of the day
Daughter pushed me aside as I was about to step on it, resting in sand in the shade of trees, Ao Krathing beach, Chanthaburi
Estimate length 50cm

----------


## prawnograph

Ok, may well be this one?
Fortunately one of us was watching our step ...


Calloselasma rhodostoma (Malayan Pit Viper)
Thai:  (ngu gap pha)
Length: Up to 100 cm
Distribution: Resident in the whole of Thailand and is often found under dry leaves, stones or old wood.
Behaviour: Predominantly nocturnal especially when it is drizzling, but also active during the day. It bites, is an aggressive snake and advances very quickly.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Snake of the day
> Daughter pushed me aside as I was about to step on it, resting in sand in the shade of trees, Ao Krathing beach, Chanthaburi
> Estimate length 50cm


Don't know much about snakes other than to stay as far away from them as I can and that the shape of their head indicates if they are poisonous or not ,
From the looks of it this one looks like a nasty one.

"_A snake with heat-sensing pits is venomous. Triangular heads are another commonality in most venomous snakes. The rattlesnake, copperhead, and water moccasin all have arrowhead faces. If you can get close enough to see, pit vipers also have pupils that are oblong, like a slit._ "
How can you tell what kind of snake you found, and if it is poisonous

----------


## Maanaam

> the shape of their head indicates if they are poisonous or not ,


It's hard to find a pic on the net of a cobra without it's hood spread, but they are one exception to the rule in Thailand. I'm pretty sure there are others, though not on the highly dangerous list.
 Black mambas, taipans, brown snakes also do not have the triangular head of vipers.
So be careful out there!

----------


## HuangLao

Fortunately for us, the rascally serpents have not become active as of yet [unless disturbed].

They, like most everything else, will thrive again within the first month of the rainy season......and it's coming.

----------


## Dillinger

^ you mean going Shirley?
 On average, *Portland receives 88 percent of its precipitation from October 1 through May 31*



> .

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> It's hard to find a pic on the net of a cobra without it's hood spread, but they are one exception to the rule in Thailand. I'm pretty sure there are others, though not on the highly dangerous list.
>  Black mambas, taipans, brown snakes also do not have the triangular head of vipers.
> So be careful out there!


Thank you Maanaaam, by no means do I go anywhere near any snake , triangular shape head or not
I know it is the wrong attitude , and that some snakes are good (eat mice, bugs  etc) but as far as I am concerned the only safe snake is a dead snake, and not even then.

" _A TEXAS MAN was doing yard work when he spotted a four-foot rattlesnake. He beheaded the snake with a shovel—but when he went to dispose of it, the severed head bit him._ "
https://news.nationalgeographic.com/...venom-animals/

----------


## Maanaam

> He beheaded the snake with a shovel—but when he went to dispose of it, the severed head bit him. "


 I shouldn't laugh.
It's a bit like catching barracuda, sharks, or morays. They can still cut you even when dead.

----------


## HuangLao

> I shouldn't laugh.
> It's a bit like catching barracuda, sharks, or morays. They can still cut you even when dead.


Akin to a few members here.
Seemingly able to post when dead [metaphorically].

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:

----------


## Norton

> Ok, may well be this one?
> Fortunately one of us was watching our step ...


Indeed. Malaysian Pit Viper not one to mess with. 

Btw, I find this link useful.

https://www.thailandsnakes.com

----------


## Pragmatic

> as far as I am concerned the only safe snake is a dead snake, and not even then.


  What about the one eyed trouser snake? My missus can't get enough of mine.   :UK:

----------


## Dillinger

Judging by the angle; thats a really close up photo of that Malaysian pit viper :Smile:

----------


## tomcat

> Judging by the angle; thats a really close up photo of that Malaysian pit viper


...waiting for a close-up photo of the Pragmatic trouser snake...I may have encountered a similar species elsewhere...

----------


## prawnograph

> Judging by the angle; thats a really close up photo of that Malaysian pit viper


Zoom from about 2m ... now I've read about this one I would not have been so bold

----------


## cisco999

dont let it bite down on you more than a second or two before you remove it. 



I think that's good advice for ANY bite.

----------


## prawnograph

Display in our local hospital waiting room of the most common venomous snakes 


Looking rather dull, they need a refresh

Cycling, I'll see roadkill, most look the same when flattened and sun-dried, but the yellow/black kraits stand out, told they hang around water, lots of fish and prawn farms locally

----------


## Pragmatic

The above way of identifying snakes is dated. Once upon a time it was recommended that you kill the snake that bit you and take it with you to the hospital. Now there's this.       




> Now, scientists in Thailand have found a way to make a single antivenom that works against 18 species of snake found in Asia and Africa. The team maintains that their version will be more affordable and more widely useful, helping to bring antivenom to the resource-strapped regions that need it most.


Good link here.   https://news.nationalgeographic.com/...frica-animals/

----------


## Bettyboo

> Display in our local hospital waiting room of the most common venomous snakes


Ok, who can name those (ok, folks who read Thai can), but can anybody name the snakes just by looking at them?

I'm guessing the top one is some kind of pit viper due to it's triangle head (maybe the top two) and the bottom one is a cobra due to it's size. Maybe the stripped one is a tiger snake...  :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

My eyesight ain't what it used to be. Anyone recognise any of these?    :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

> Ok, who can name those (ok, folks who read Thai can), but can anybody name the snakes just by looking at them?
> 
> I'm guessing the top one is some kind of pit viper due to it's triangle head (maybe the top two) and the bottom one is a cobra due to it's size. Maybe the stripped one is a tiger snake...


I wouldn't have a clue just by looking at them but the Thai script says they are (top to bottom):

Malayan pit viper
Pit viper
Banded krait
Russell’s viper
Cobra
King Cobra

----------


## hallelujah

> I wouldn't have a clue just by looking at them but the Tahi says they are (top to bottom):
> 
> Malayan pit viper
> Pit viper
> Banded krait
> Russell’s viper
> Cobra
> King Cobra


I can't read Thai, and you'll have to take me on my word on this, but that was what I just said to myself when I was looking at the picture.  :Wink: 

Admittedly, I am a bit of a snake geek though and seem to come across them everywhere I go (I had 2 pit vipers and a python in my garden when I was living in Thailand).

----------


## Bettyboo

Good effort, Gentlemen.

I didn't realize that a banded krait was the size of a cobra; aren't the Kraits the ones with the horrible venom that eats the muscles away - would rather be bitten by a cobra than one of those bastards...

----------


## Norton

An old link but not bad as snakes here don't change much.  :Smile: 

Thai Snakes - TeakDoor.com - The Thailand Forum

----------


## mikenot

Came home the other night to find this pair on the lounge room floor, just inside the front door !!


The snake had swallowed a small lizard but it looks as if the lizard managed to chew or scratch it's way out of the snakes belly before dying ? The lizard's tail was still inside the snake, which was half dead when I found it ....and soon completely dead when I scooped them up in a dust pan and threw it out on to the road in front of a car !
I probably should not have told the missus, she was paranoid for the rest of the evening !

----------


## Pragmatic

^    Tree snake.

----------


## Latindancer

Good grief ! Those geckos are tough little buggers ! At least it looks like the head shape of a gecko..

----------


## mikenot

^ Not sure if it was a gecko, it looked to be a little bit bigger than the usual geckos we have running around the house. Not that I got down close to really check it out.......

----------


## Pragmatic

> Good grief ! Those geckos are tough little buggers ! At least it looks like the head shape of a gecko..


 Could have been a young Tookay. Same family but Tookay nastier.

----------


## hallelujah

Like a smaller version of this:

----------


## NamPikToot

Somewhere i have a picture of me in a line of people in London Zoo, c1971 ( is used to go every month and loved seeing Guy the Gorilla a massive Silverback) where they had got out their Anaconda, there were something like 40 people lined up holding it and at its broadest point looks c 50cm in diameter. 

I love snakes, think they are beautiful and avoid trying to harm them at all cost but recognise their danger if you have kids etc - the trouble in Thailand is their default is 1) kill the fuking thing or 2) kill the thing and eat it. 

they really could do with getting their Buddhist compass realigned.

----------


## Dillinger

> I love snakes, think they are beautiful


The one eyed trouser rattler?

----------


## Pragmatic

> I love snakes, think they are beautiful and avoid trying to harm them at all cost


 Same goes for me. If I can get to one before my dog then I'll capture/release as it's not the snakes fault to be in the wrong place at the wrong time. Quite easy to get them alive as long as you have a long enough stick. Pin down the snake behind the head. Keep the pressure on until you can get the index finger and the thumb above and below the back of the head and Bob's yer uncle. Once outside of your property just toss it away. It won't come back at you.

----------


## NamPikToot

> Same goes for me. I


Its not just snakes it's most creatures. We are occupying their territory so in my opinion we owe it to them to try to minimise our impact on them or given the amount of damage we've caused to their environment i try my best to at least give them three things; 1) don't use herbicides or pesticides 2) try to leave areas in my land where they can live i.e the weaver birds which love the elephant grass to make their nests, i leave a chunk of it for them and love watching them rip strips off. 3) try to help / save those unfortunate animals which fall foul of our ignorance or our environment i.e. snakes. 

Want to know what i deem a test? - having snakes, scorpions and praying mantis because at the top of the food chain they are only there if the little stuff can exist for them to eat.

----------


## Dillinger

^ dinosaurs came about because of soft fuckers like you :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

> ^ dinosaurs came about because of soft fuckers like you


 :smiley laughing: 

two words........................ food volume fuker             think crocodile taste but tonnage.            Rich wankers with fillet this and intercostal of that got no idea what feeding a pre-cambrian family is about - twat

----------


## Dillinger

Is that an acronym? :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

someone is fiddlin ear, is that loose Eye Thai faux Oirish wanker still twiddlin dials in TD

----------


## Mendip

> Same goes for me. If I can get to one before my dog then I'll capture/release as it's not the snakes fault to be in the wrong place at the wrong time. Quite easy to get them alive as long as you have a long enough stick. Pin down the snake behind the head. Keep the pressure on until you can get the index finger and the thumb above and below the back of the head and Bob's yer uncle. Once outside of your property just toss it away. It won't come back at you.


Yes, agree completely, no need to kill at all. The vast majority of snakes in Thailand are harmless (although my daughter still managed to stand on a venomous one).

If you're not comfortable handling one, snake tongs / hooks  are the way to go. There are loads on Lazada.

----------


## tomcat

> If you're not comfortable handling one, snake tongs / hooks are the way to go


...disagree: a machete/large club are the way to go...amateurs handling snakes out of respect and sympathy is a recipe for disaster...

----------


## hallelujah

> ...disagree: a machete/large club are the way to go...amateurs handling snakes out of respect and sympathy is a recipe for disaster...


You'd probably get closer to the snake, and in the way of harm,  trying to kill it with a machete than you would do with a decent pair of tongs to remove it.

It doesn't take an expert to pick up a snake and dump it elsewhere with effective equipment.

----------


## tomcat

> It doesn't take an expert to pick up a snake and dump it elsewhere with effective equipment.


...further disagreement, unless the effective equipment includes a disposable gardener...

----------


## Mendip

Tom, I wouldn't tackle a cobra or krait, but almost all snakes are harmless. I see no need to kill them. See my pics in the 'Wildlife through your lense thread'. That tree snake has lived by our chickens for a couple of years and takes care of the mice - why kill it? Or even remove it for that matter. 

Even the pit vipers like the one that bit my daughter are slow moving and easy to pick up with a snake hook - don't even need tongs for them.

----------


## tomcat

> but almost all snakes are harmless


...unpersuasive: kill all serpents that dare to trespass on what homo sapiens has taken from them...Darwin...

----------


## Pragmatic

> Tom, I wouldn't tackle a cobra or krait, but almost all snakes are harmless.


 Agreed. The majority of snake bites are 'dry bites' whereby the snake doesn't want to waste its venom on something it can't eat. It's a defensive bite to ward off an assailant. At the hospital they will still have to treat with antivenom to be sure to be sure.

----------


## Pragmatic

> kill all serpents that dare to trespass on what homo sapiens has taken from them...Darwin...


 Don't be silly...... Pragmatic.... :Smile:

----------


## tomcat

> Don't be silly...... Pragmatic....


...soon to be Stumpy Pragmatic after your grossly swollen hand is amputated...

----------


## Pragmatic

> soon to be Stumpy Pragmatic after your grossly swollen hand is amputated...




 Grow some Tom. Practice makes perfect.

----------


## tomcat

> Grow some Tom. Practice makes perfect.


...common sense already in place...practice makes Stumpy...

----------


## Norton

Stay in the city Tom. No worries re snakes there. However, beware of the 2 legged serpents. Some are far more deadly than the slithery ones we have in the sticks.




> almost all snakes are harmless. I see no need to kill them


Actually, try not to kill them unless you fancy a plentiful supply of rat meat.  :Smile:

----------


## tomcat

> Stay in the city Tom


...sound advice, well received...

----------


## grasshopper

The trousersnake is the most dangerous to comely womankind and, to a lesser extent, the harbourer, mankind. 

It is beyond disproof that zipperupit flacidus is in a category, genus on it's own.

----------


## Latindancer

And an alarm scale all its own.  :Smile:

----------


## prawnograph

Sa Kaeo 14 April 2020

?

----------


## misskit

Dunno, but I’d run from it. Looks evil!

----------


## Pragmatic

I'll go for a 'Common Rat Snake'.

----------


## Mendip

I think that it's probably a keeled rat snake. They can get big, up to well over 3 metres, but harmless all the same.

----------


## Troy

Tasty...so they say...

----------


## tomcat

> The trousersnake is the most dangerous to comely womankind and, to a lesser extent, the gardener.


...ftfy...

----------


## Pragmatic

I already know. Golden Tree Snake. Quite common around here.

----------


## prawnograph

Daughter dealt to this one. 
Preference always to encourage snakes to leave (previous, larger one was herded down the driveway and into neighbour's property), but this one, about 60cm, was in the plastic covers of the Yamaha Fino and was not willing to move on

----------


## Mendip

^ Chequered keelback... harmless.

----------


## Saint Willy

> ^ Chequered keelback... harmless.



 :Sad:  

shame.

----------

